

Show HN: App in Review - jackmcdade

I'm one of the creators of App in Review. My buddy and other creator, Mubs (@mubashariqbal), approves this message.<p>We recently submitted our first app into the Apple app store and began the indeterminate waiting process. There is no visibility into Apple's review process, which is fine because all we want to know is where in the line are we? Even a rough guess would be fine.<p>It was during this waiting process that we had the idea for App In Review. A little site where iOS developers can share the apps they've submitted and how long they've been in the Apple review process.<p>With enough people simply posting when they submitted we might be able to get a better idea of just where our apps are in the queue, and how long it will be until they get reviewed. When it comes down to it, we're all impatient.<p>Would love your feedback, and if you're an iOS developer we would love for you to add your apps! There's nothing more in it for us, this a tool for the community, by the community. Happy coding!<p>http://appinreview.com/
======
coryl
Cool, but I don't think this will give developers any clue about where they
are in the queue. There's probably hundreds if not ~thousands of apps
submitted daily? If you're a new developer you're probably really excited
about getting on the app store, but after the first couple submissions, you'll
be like "meh, I have work to do".

~~~
jackmcdade
Perhaps you're right, but it still is possible that we could see apps
submitted earlier the same day as you go into review, thus increasing the
likelihood that yours is too. All it takes is a few extra seconds for the dev
to paste app info here.

If it doesn't help anyone, no harm done!

------
paulingalls
One of the biggest challenges with something like this is that not every app
is treated equally in Apple's process. If you have the ear of the right
person, you can get your app bumped up in the queue. I don't know how often
this happens, but it may mess with your numbers...

~~~
iisbum
That is one of things we'd like to highlight too, that the review process
certainly is FIFO :)

------
jackmcdade
Clickable link: <http://appinreview.com/>

------
iisbum
Although this was our first app submission to the App Store, we could tell how
frustrating an experience it can be.

Hoping this little tool and help relieve some of that frustration for us and
other developers.

